# Tricare and presumptive urine drug testing



## Snthomas88 (Feb 28, 2017)

Tricare has been denying all my presumptive urine drug tests stating non covered, I've been using the new 80305 code. I spoke with a rep at Tricare who tried to change the code to G0477 but this came back as termed like I tried to explain, at this point I can't get any presumptive testing to pay with Tricare. Any one else had problems or what can I being doing incorrect? thanks!


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 5, 2017)

I would ask them to instruct you to the location of the fee schedule that has lab codes. See if the code in question is on the fee schedule, it so then print it out and appeal in writing. I don't have personal experience with that specific denial in the Tricare system.


----------

